# sealing an oak barrel with bee's wax?



## west_end (Apr 22, 2014)

My first oak barrel from barrelsonline.com leaked so they are sending me another. It took a while but it is finally on its way. Since they did not ask for the old barrel back I thought I would try and seal it with bee's wax. What is the best way to do it?

I thought I would get these bee's wax pellets, put them in the area that is leaking and melt them with a heat gun


http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEESWAX-YEL...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2a201cf257


----------



## Elmer (Apr 28, 2014)

I got parafin wax or canning wax, which comes in decent sized rectangular cubes/sticks. usually about $4 a small box of 5. Coating the entire barrel I only used one chunk.
I used my bernzomatic hand torch
and coated all the trouble spots and then most of the barrel.
I also set it on fire a few times and burnt my fingers on more than a few occasions.

all that said, I only blurted out "frick", since my son was watching me.
Of course he asked what "frick" meant and why I was saying it.


----------

